

Beautiful and usable site design - Cad & The Dandy bespoke suits - camtarn
http://www.cadandthedandy.co.uk

======
camtarn
I don't wear suits more than once in a blue moon, nor can I afford bespoke
suits, but this site made me wish both were true. The 'Create your own suit'
workflow is really nicely designed, with unobtrusive but useful tips on suit
fashion, and the suit sketch updating with each choice is a great touch. Also
notable is the shop's phone number in large type in the top right - definitely
a business where easily available personal service is a must!

